# Westwater Canyon at 20,100 cfs



## willpaddle4food (Oct 11, 2003)

There seems to be some confusion about westwater canyon at these levels, so I will attempt to clarify


It's eerily quiet as you drive in to the put in, and the previous home of the ranger has vanished as if bulldozed away. Large trees come past the ramp in rapid succession. The ranger is missing for 36 hours and presumed dead, after leaving to perform a rescue. No check-in, yeah!!
Little Dolores has been transformed into an unavoidable river wide ledge hole. There is an entire two story house pinned midriver to a tree above Cougar Bar. All of the campsites are gone, and catfish lay gasping on the ground forty feet from the shore. Strange windspouts travel back and forth across the river, rising fifteen feet above the chaotic water's surface. The water, when flat, is composed of violently conflicting eddies and massive sucking holes, especially near the New Rapid. Funnel has TWO laterals coming from the left, over fifteen feet high, wiith a nasty inconsistent breaking wave to the immediate right. A deafening thunderous roar can be heard half a mile from Marble canyon, as the already engorged and enraged river narrows into the canyon. Large flash flood/mudslides into the river are almost constant. Staircase now has a hidden hole between the third and fourth waves. Surprise is gone, but Big Hummer finally lives up to it's name.
The sky is black with carrion birds a full half mile from skull rapid. There is now a confused current caused by the New Rapid upstream, and it is necessary to go RIGHT as you enter skull. Forget everything you ever heard, just go right. By the time you look it will be too late. There is no longer a guard lateral on the left but an enormous sucking hole. The eddy fence at the room of doom is over fifteen feet high, and in the ghastly gloom within, a J-rig can be occasionally seen, doing vertical pirouetes, along with three dead cows and assorted flotsam and jetsam.
The rock of shock has been transformed into Scylla, for sure; a real six headed, snake necked unforgiving terrible bitch goddess. The constant rain has caused parts of her head to calve off, further compounding the effects of the New Rapid, and a piece about the size of a Dodge Ram is balanced precariously above her snaky necks, and expected to drop at any moment. Charybdis, to the left. And how.
Bowling Alley is a piece of cake.
Sock it to Me now has enormous curling laterals coming from both the right AND the left shores, leading inexorably to a deep trough below an enormous curling maelstrom. The magnetic wall is now in full effect from BOTH sides of the river, but only for a half mile or so.
At Last Chance, the entire river disappears, running of the edge of the earth
The National Guard is expected to be in effect by monday, with orders to shoot anyone attempting to put on.
No human being can run this river at these flows. River closure expected until at least Labor day, if not forever.


----------



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

Thanks for the info. I wasn't sure about taking my ducky instead of the raft, but now I'm sure I will.

The takeout hasn't changed?


----------



## mrbaum (Feb 20, 2015)

Awesome description , just careful above 20 , two fellow boaters died in the canyon at about 20,000 Cfs last year, RIP


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## willpaddle4food (Oct 11, 2003)

The takeout is now in hell


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

NOT ducky friendly, don't do that. The bigger the boat the better until she calms down again.


----------



## rivh2o (Jan 17, 2013)

Anyone for a Stand-Up Paddle Cruise? Let's get some!


----------



## CB Rob (Feb 13, 2010)

Very interesting run on Saturday. Lots of anticipation of what might be downstream, and then nothing but wide open routes and wave trains. Skull was the only rapid that actually required a move, the rest could have been run just about anywhere.
Great waves, fast trip and lotsa of time to party once you hit camp.


----------



## Stiff N' Wett (Feb 18, 2010)

I would agree with rob pretty big but I didn't have to dodge one hole. Funnel had a huge wave up top and skull was the same move hit the lateral into the slack water. It would truly be awful to have a swim down there.


----------



## willpaddle4food (Oct 11, 2003)

You all put on at about 20, 65 cfs. Whole different river eight hours later. You dodged a bullet.


----------



## Stiff N' Wett (Feb 18, 2010)

Maybe we dodged a bullit or maybe we are less dramatic.


----------



## All4ward (Feb 21, 2016)

Wait how many dead cows are in the room of doom? 3 is my limit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

You sure this trip report wasn't at 200,000 CFS?


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Sounds like the room of doom is definitely in W.W., since the take out is in hell!


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Hmm. But then maybe we SHOULD rename it to something like "Purgatory".


----------



## DanCan (Jul 22, 2011)

It's too wet and cold for Hell.

DanCan


----------

